
Ask HN: How do you feel about having a mentor in your line of work? - throwawaykings
Hello HN-ers
I&#x27;ve been in the software industry for about five years and have worked as an individual contributor at companies big and small. Over the years I&#x27;ve found that while one&#x27;s own real world experience is a great asset, having a good mentor helps in avoiding common career pitfalls.<p>So, I wanted to ask you all a question based on your experience level in the industry
1. As someone senior your line of work, will you be willing mentor a junior engineer?
2. As someone relatively new or intermediate in your line of work, do you feel that having a mentor would help you in your career?
======
ddingus
Yes, and yes.

I had great mentors early one. And I am doing mentoring today, while still
having great mentors in my life and work.

There are almost no downsides. In most cases, everyone benefits.

People helping people grow, do more, be better, and all the basic stuff humans
tend to desire and benefit from, is a net good activity. Basic.

